# Can't run DDR4 at 3600Mhz on X570-F (Solved)



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

RAM: F4-3600C16D-16GVK  
Ripjaws V DDR4-3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB) 








						F4-3600C16D-16GVK - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16D-16GVK. Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB).




					www.gskill.com
				



Mainboard: Asus X570-F
CPU: 3900x
RAM is on Asus X570-F QVL list.

First, I tried the XMP/DOCP and changed the volt to 1.35 but that didn’t work.
Then I ran the THAIPHOON BURNER to find out my speed and timings on the RAM.






Made an export so I could use it in DRAM-Calculator-for-Ryzen-1.7.3.
This is what Ryzen calculator comes up with for fast.




I manually tried 3600, FCLK 1800, 16-16-16-36-52 volt 1.35 that didn't work so I tried 1.45 volt that didn't work either.
Then 3600, FCLK 1800, 22-22-22-36-52 volt 1.45 volt that didn't work either.

Now I'm using 3200, FCLK 1600, 14-15-15-30-48, tRFC 288, procODT 60, volt 1.45.





It works and is stable but I can't use them in 3600 any advice on how to run RAM in 3600Mhz for Ryzen?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 22, 2020)

What BIOS version are you using ?
I would check the Asus ROG forums and see what BIOS version is working best with Ryzen 3000 CP{Us and RAM OCing.
It seems that is a common issue for your MB.





						X570 Strix-F 1403 BIOS problems
					

Since updating to the new 1403 BIOS my PC will no longer post at 3600 RAM.  I basically have to down clock to 3200 in order to post.    Anyone else having this issue?



					rog.asus.com


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 22, 2020)

I would update to latest BIOS if you don`t have it already. Have you put RAM in the A2-B2-slots? A common mistake is putting the RAM in A1-B1-slots which run quite a bit slower on most MBs.


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm using Version 2608 but I see that they released a new version yesterday 2609. But I don't think that will help me.
Yes, they are in A2 and B2.

EDIT: Before these RAM I used 3200 on those there was no problem using the XMP profile but 3600 seems like a magic barrier


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> I'm using Version 2608 but I see that they released a new version yesterday 2609. But I don't think that will help me.
> Yes, they are in A2 and B2.


In that case try the ryzen safe preset, try going slightly higher. Try 3266, if it works, try 3333 etc. how far can you go? I bet it is either ProcODT or some timing that gives you trouble. Have you reset BIOS after upgrading RAM? Sometimes hidden settings from previous RAM sticks and makes DCOP impossible. A friend of mine experienced that, changed RAM, nothing worked, did a jumper-reset and DCOP wnet fine.


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> In that case try the ryzen safe preset, try going slightly higher. Try 3266, if it works, try 3333 etc. how far can you go? I bet it is either ProcODT or some timing that gives you trouble. Have you reset BIOS after upgrading RAM? Sometimes hidden settings from previous RAM sticks and makes DCOP impossible. A friend of mine experienced that, changed RAM, nothing worked, did a jumper-reset and DCOP wnet fine.


Yes, I had to do a BIOS reset actually a few times but I can't remember if I ever tried DCOP after the reset.
But I put in all the values manually that should work also.
I will install yesterday's BIOS update then try DCOP if that doesn't work try step to step up from 3200 but even if 3266 works and 3333 doesn't I will still be in the same spot right?


----------



## rbgc (Oct 22, 2020)

I have similar problem, Asus motherboard with X570 and QVL G.Skill RAM (DDR4-3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.35V). I moved back to BIOS with AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.0.0.2 (BIOS from 2020/06). Last BIOS where only BIOS DOCP and 1,35V was sufficient to boot every time. Three newer BIOS skipped already, the same problem. Tired already to tune QVL RAM in BIOS after every BIOS update.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 22, 2020)

It could also be your memory controller on the CPU. Try giving it 1.2 V.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 22, 2020)

dont use xmp
set 3600 manually in bios


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

rbgc said:


> I have similar problem, Asus motherboard with X570 and QVL G.Skill RAM (DDR4-3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.35V). I moved back to BIOS with AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.0.0.2 (BIOS from 2020/06). Last BIOS where only BIOS DOCP and 1,35V was sufficient to boot every time. Three newer BIOS skipped already, the same problem. Tired already to tune QVL RAM in BIOS after every BIOS update.


I will try this!
But it is stable also right? I can boot into Windows now with BIOS 2609, 3600 but it will crash after 30 sec or something.



FinneousPJ said:


> It could also be your memory controller on the CPU. Try giving it 1.2 V.


That didn't work but I manage to get back to BIOS and change it back.



ne6togadno said:


> dont use xmp
> set 3600 manually in bios


Tried that, Then I tried it with Ryzen calculator timings and some other slower timings.


----------



## rbgc (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> But it is stable also right?



In my case yes. It is my main workstation, it must be stable all time.


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

rbgc said:


> I have similar problem, Asus motherboard with X570 and QVL G.Skill RAM (DDR4-3600MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.35V). I moved back to BIOS with AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.0.0.2 (BIOS from 2020/06). Last BIOS where only BIOS DOCP and 1,35V was sufficient to boot every time. Three newer BIOS skipped already, the same problem. Tired already to tune QVL RAM in BIOS after every BIOS update.


Cant move back to that BIOS version 2203 (2020/06) it says something like not a correct BIOS file.
I have BIOS 2609 now the latest version do I need to downgrade in steps or?


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 22, 2020)

Are you adjusting soc voltage and vddg/vddp according to Dram calculator info?


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Are you adjusting soc voltage and vddg/vddp according to Dram calculator info?


On soc and vddg Yes. But I can't change vddp from auto even in manual.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 22, 2020)

Then you're f'd because you need to adjust both.


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> Yes, I had to do a BIOS reset actually a few times but I can't remember if I ever tried DCOP after the reset.
> But I put in all the values manually that should work also.
> I will install yesterday's BIOS update then try DCOP if that doesn't work try step to step up from 3200 but even if 3266 works and 3333 doesn't I will still be in the same spot right?


If the problem is related to a spesific timing, procODT etc you might notice instability when you get closer to 3600. for instane 3400 might work fine but 3466 is a bit unstable. Often raising timings like tRFC, tRC, tRCDRD og tRP might fix instability. Or you might get 100% stability by raising or lowering procODT a notch.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> I can boot into Windows now with BIOS 2609, 3600 but it will crash after 30 sec or something.


You can have quick screenshot of ZenTimings before it crash and share here.


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

I was finally able to downgrade BIOS to 2203.
Now I just used DOCP profile and changed fclk nothing else.





Running Karhu memtest now and so far no error count.
If it's stable now I will reinstall Windows and just leave everything like this.
Thanks for all the information and advice.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 22, 2020)

You might want to try setting the memory to jedec 2133 and upping the infinity fabric on its own, see if it's the CPU imc limiting you.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> I was finally able to downgrade BIOS to 2203.
> Now I just used DOCP profile and changed fclk nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 172862
> ...


Did you notice that the Uncore Frequency is in half the DRAM frequency? Thats not good.
Meaning that memory controller is in half speed.

Download ZenTimings software and post a screenshot


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Did you notice that the Uncore Frequency is in half the DRAM frequency? Thats not good.
> Meaning that memory controller is in half speed.
> 
> Download ZenTimings software and post a screenshot
> ...


No, I didn't notice that I was just happy it worked with the correct speed and timings.





So when the Uncore Frequency is in half-half the DRAM frequency. What can I do about it and how?

EDIT: I might have set the FCLK wrong I will check this.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> So when the Uncore Frequency is in half-half the DRAM frequency. What can I do about it and how?



It means it's not stable.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> I was finally able to downgrade BIOS to 2203.
> Now I just used DOCP profile and changed fclk nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 172862
> ...


This time you lose silicon lottery in you ryzen 3900x


----------



## Melle (Oct 22, 2020)

Yea I put the FCLC wrong was in a hurry to test the new speed, now it should be ok.





Just curious do Intel CPU/mainboards have the same trouble with their DRAM speeds as AMD/Ryzen do?


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> *Yea I put the FCLC wrong was in a hurry to test the new speed, now it should be ok.*
> 
> Just curious do Intel CPU/mainboards have the same trouble with their DRAM speeds as AMD/Ryzen do?



Ah... not sure how this is an AMD thing. You are deciding to use a 3rd party app to oc your ram using tight timings.  Any trouble it seems to me is self inflicted.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 22, 2020)

Melle said:


> Yea I put the FCLC wrong was in a hurry to test the new speed, now it should be ok.
> 
> View attachment 172926
> 
> Just curious do Intel CPU/mainboards have the same trouble with their DRAM speeds as AMD/Ryzen do?


Thats better!
But... Considering the high quality of your sticks (B-dies on a 10-layer PCB) with a rated speed of 3600 with 16-16-16-32-54 you can do alot better than this
Take a look of mine with lower quality sticks (B-die 8-layer PCB)
This is with 1.45V DRAM voltage:






Imagine what you can do with your sticks
*First you need to run "AIDA64 Benchmark" to have a baseline of scores before tweaking anything.*
Second I suggest to go into BIOS and set CLDO VDDG voltage lower than the 1.1V that it is now. Not only its too high (unnecessary) but also is higher than VSOC which is false.
CLDO VDDP/VDDG voltage must always be lower than VSOC.

A good start for further OC is:
DRAM voltage: 1.45V
VSOC: 1.08~1.10V (1080~1100mV)
VDDP: 0.90~0.95V (900~950mV)
VDDG: 0.95~1.00V (950~1000mV)

You can benefit a lot your RAM scores (mostly latency) by lowering tRFC (under 400) and by raising speed.
Of course other timings too, but a few at a time...

After you run the AIDA64 benchmark I would raise speed to 3733~3800 (and FCLK to 1866~1900) and set UCLK==MEMCLK.
DRAMcalculator has a build-in MEMbench for stability and error detection.



Keep "GearDownMode" Enabled and "PowerDownMode" Disabled
Some optimal primary timings would be

16-16-16-16-32-48
16-16-16-16-34-50
16-16-16-16-36-54

I bet your sticks can do 14s but try first to raise speed before tight timings.

tFAW must always be x4~6 to tRRDS

Any questions, happy to answer.


----------



## mxking035 (Oct 23, 2020)

Melle said:


> Yea I put the FCLC wrong was in a hurry to test the new speed, now it should be ok.


Nice. You can now tighten your timings as Zach_01 recommendation.


----------

